# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Emisione shqip per femije ne US - TVALB apo ShqipTV?

## izenku

Doja te marr nje nga ato sistemet AlbTV ose ShqipTV qe permban me se shumti material atraktiv per femijet. Kam djale 7 vjec e vajze 5 vjec. E kam verejtur qe kane filluar te mos e perdorin shqipen. Shpresoj te arrij me "kutine magjike" (TV) qe te zgjerojne fjalorin dhe shprehjet. Ne TV tani preferojne te shikojne bashke Arthur@PBS, djali Pokemon e vajza Sesame Street. Kemi edhe "movie night" nje here ne jave ku shikojme nje film se bashku.

Shkruani nese keni AlbTV ose ShqipTV e femijet te moshes 5-7 vjec. Cilat emisione i preferojne? Cilin sistem do ta rekomandonit? A kane funksione si DVR ose on-demand? Cilat filma do ti rekomandonit per kete rast?


Tung,
Iliri

----------


## izenku

Ja po e provoj per ju prinder me halle te njejta. Sonte e porosita sherbimin nga ShqipTV dhe po ju lajmeroj si do eci transporti, instalimi etj. Nese nuk me pelqen do ta provoj edhe TValb


Tung,
Iliri

----------


## REALIST

IZENKU,
Me vjen keq qe nuk kam mundur te shkruaj para se ta porosisesh shqiptv. 
Une kam qene abonent i shqiptv per pothuaj  1 vit por...asnjehere nuk kam qene i kenaqur me shqiptv. Premtimet e tyre jane ne qiell kurse sherbimet dikund thelle nen toke. Tani jam abonent i tvalb dhe... sherbimi eshte absolutisht me i mire se sa ne shqiptv. Eshte sherbim i shkelqyer. Fotografia dhe zeri jane te paster si loti, foto e kristalizuar deri ne maksimum.         Cdo kanal ne tvalb punon pa kurfar problemi derisa ne shqiptv eshte me ndryshe dhe me shume probleme.      Une nuk e kam zakon qe ketu ne forum publik te flas keq per nje kompani e mire per nje tjeter pasi qe te dy kompanite jane shqiptare, por per me shume info te lutem mu lajmero ne privat. 
Faleminderit

----------


## izenku

Realist,
A ka emisione per femije te cilat do ti rekomandoje nga cilado kompani? 

Une shpresoj qe kualiteti teknik te jete shkaku sekondar per te cilin do te vendosja nga cila kompani do te marr sherbimin. Me shume me intereson cilet nga kanalet shqiptare qe jane ne keto 2 pako kane emisione te mira per femije.

Fundja e kam edhe paksa deformim profesional qe do te doja te kuptoj si funksionojne keto sherbime qe te mundem te vendos per vete dhe te jap rekomandime per familjen e miqte.


Tung,
Iliri

P.S. Mos u nguro te japesh fakte qe deshmojne mbi kualitetet e njeres kompani ndaj tjetres. Per sherbime shqiptare nuk kemi Consumer Reports te na udhezoje... na mbetet te mblidhemi ne FS te kuvendojme...

----------


## REALIST

IZENKU,   e kuptoj qe ti nuk deshiron te ja ndish per shkaqet teknike por... nese une e kam patur shqiptv per 1 vit dhe per komplet nje vit nuk kam qene i kenaqur me shqiptv, atehere besoj se kane qene arsye te forta pse kam vendosur qe ta nderroj nga shqiptv ne tvalb. Ne te kunderten, me TVALB jam shume i kenaqur, sherbimin e kane te shkelqyeshem.
 Ne shqiptv kanalet vazhdimisht ngrijne, nuk punojne fare, largohen per 3-4 dite, vijne prap per disa ore dhe prap nderprehen etj etj etj etj...
Kurse ne TVALB kualiteti i fotografise eshte i kristalizuar dhe shihet shume shume paster si fotoja ashtu edhe zeri degjohet shume mire. Kanalet jane te pastra tamam sikur kanalet amerikane.
 Nese kujdesesh per femijet qe te mesojne e degjojne programe shqip, atehere besoj qe eshte me rendesi qe edhe syte e femijeve te jene te shendoshe... prandaj ne SHQIPTV jane disa kanale aq keq sa qe po i shikove per disa minuta, do te dhembin syte.   Nuk po i them keto fjale kurrsesi per ta renduar nje kompani dhe per ta lavderuar tjetren por perkundrazi, po i them keto fjale nga eksperienca qe kam me te dy kompanite.  
    Eshte e padrejte qe te flasesh keq per nje kompani shqiptare por gjithsesi eshte e padrejte qe te mos e komplimentosh kompanine e drejte dhe te mos e akuzosh kompanine qe te rjep lekuren dhe te genjen cdo here.
Sa i perket programeve per femije... pothuaj secili kanal ka programe te mira per femije.
Si psh. TVSH i cili eshte ne te dy kompanite, Vizionplus ka filma vizatimore te dubluar ne shqip, e i cili eshte gjithashtu ne te dy kompanite, pastaj RTK, etj etj...
Pasi ti vec e ke porositur shqiptv atehere shpresoj qe ta marresh keto 2-3 dite dhe ta shohesh sherbimin, prandaj nuk po te flas me shume tani se ndoshta nuk me beson, por nje gje ta kesh te sigurte, mos mendo qe premtimet qe jane ne websitin e shqiptv jane edhe ne sherbimin e shqiptv. Websiti i shqiptv ka SHUMEEEEEEE dallim nga sherbimi i shqiptv sepse po te shikosh websitin e shqiptv ti mendon se shqiptv eshte kompani e forte sikur COMCAST apo kushedi cfar por... eshte pothuaj plotesisht e kunderta. Kurse tvalb cfar premton edhe realizon.  
 Jam munduar te rrije me shqiptv por ka qene e pamundur per shkak te sherbimeve te tyre tejet te keqija dhe premtimeve te tyre qe shkojne ne qiell. 
 SHQIPTV te premton aq shume sa qe nuk mund ta marresh me mend, kurse premtimet nuk i realizon fare.  Prandaj edhe cfar eshte ne websitin e tyre eshte asgje me shume se PREMTIM i PAREALIZUESHEM.

----------


## izenku

> TVSH i cili eshte ne te dy kompanite, Vizionplus ka filma vizatimore te dubluar ne shqip, e i cili eshte gjithashtu ne te dy kompanite, pastaj RTK, etj etj...


Ceshtjet teknike mundet i kalojme ne ndonje forum tjeter. Shpresoj e prinder te tjere te shkruajne me shume cilet emisione femijet qe po rriten ne US po i pelqejne.

Realist, nese je dakord do te doja ta kalojme diskutimin teknik te "Kinematografia dhe televizioni" ose ne ndonje nga nenforumet e "Informatikë dhe Internet".


Tung,
Iliri

----------


## bili99

Pergezime  Ilir  per  kete  teme,  vertete  e  nje  rendesie  per  kulturen  e  pergjithshme  kombetare,  qe   detyrimisht  nis  me  mesimin  e  gjuhes  shqipe  si  obligim  qytetar  dhe  kombetare dhe  si  obligim  i  diturise  ne  praktike per  femijet  tane  , mesimit  te  gjuhes  se  origjines.Eshte indikatori  i  nje  kulture  te  gjere  dhe  te  mirfillt  interesi  i  vetqenjes  dhe  interesi  i  mbijeteses  se   gjuhes  se  origjines  pra   qenjes  me  idenditet me  nje  fjale.
Le  te  paraqiten   prinder   me  sugjerime  si  per   kanale  telivizive  ashtu  edhe  per  emisione  specifike  te  kapshme  dhe  joshese  per  femijet  tane  ketu  ne  Amerike...Une    nuk jam abonues  i  ndonje   Tv shqip ketu ..por  do  ta  bej   nese  me  rekomandohet  nje TV  qe   me ndihmon  mua  ne  mundin   tim  per te  rrit 3 shqiptaret e  mij  ne  Amerike .

Me  nderime  per nismetarin  Ilirin  dhe  te  gjithe  qe do te  sjellin  sugjerime  per  te  ndihmuar  femijet  shqiptar te  Amerikes te  mesojne  me  mire gjuhen  shqipe,

Xhabiri

----------


## miki_al2001

Ilir te njejtin hall kam edhe une.Shpresoj te funksionoje.Une vazhdoj tu jap libra per femije ne shqip .Edhe une besoj se do ta instaloj njerin nga keto.Ato kane free trial http://www.seealbanian.tv/Ate e kam instaluar.Por aty nuk e ka as tvsh.as top chanel.provoje njehere.shpresoj tia arrijme qellimit.
Pergezime per temen.

----------


## izenku

Miki,
Faleminderit shume per ate faqen me TV shqiptare. E provova mbreme dhe dukej shume mire. 

Tani po shoh qe do te kem nje problem tjeter. Me sa kuptoj nga kjo faqe (http://api.connectv.ca/api/guide/preview.asp?siteID=9) emisionet per femije jane diku 9-11 ne mengjes. Kjo i bie 4-6AM Central!

E di dikush a kane keto 2 distributore (ShqipTV ose TVALB) funksione DVR? Qe te mundemi ta programojme te regjistroje emisionet e pastaj te munden femijet ti shohin pas shkolles...


Tung,
Iliri

----------


## REALIST

IZENKU dhe cilido tjeter.  TVALB i ka kanalet edhe me kohe te Europes edhe me kohe te Amerikes. Pra per shembull i ka dy kanale te Vizionplusit nje me kohe te amerikes dhe nje me kohe te Evropes dhe nese nje emision per femije luan ne oren 9 ne mengjes ne Evrope e ketu ne oren 3 ne mesnate, ai emision do te mund te shikohen gjithashtu edhe ne oren 9 ne mengjes ketu ne Amerike pasi kanalet jane me dy kohe, me kohe te Evropes dhe Amerikes. GJithashtu edhe kanalet tjera jane nga dy, si psh, KTV, TVSH  Tv tirana etj etj etj etj.
 Sa i perket TVSH jane 4 TVSH, dy TVSH satelitore ( njera me kohe lokale tonen dhe njera live) dhe 2 te rrjetit tokesor ( poashtu njera me kohe lokale tonen dhe tjetra live). 
Gjithashtu ka edhe shume emisione e humore e filma ONDEMAND.
 Per me shume informacione vizitoni  websitin  www.tvalb.com
 Sa i perket shqiptv, edhe ata i kane me dy kohe, por si ju kam thene edhe me heret, sherbimi i tyre eshte shume i keq dhe ti shkaterron nervat sepse kane probleme te shumta.

----------


## izenku

Vetem shkurt te lajmeroj lexuesit e ketij diskutimi qe pakoja e ShqipTV arriti dhe pata mundesi ta instaloj mbreme. Ka disa kanale qe nuk punonin, po ata qe punonin e kishin kualitetin e mire. Se paku nese e krahasoj me kualitetin e fotografise qe kam pare me satelit. Filmat per femije qe jane me on-demand nuk jane te gjitha te dubluara ne shqip. Pajisja nuk ka asnjefare 'parental control' kode, qe mund te jete problem ne te ardhme.

Do te ju shkruaj me shume kur te kem pak me shume kohe te provoj sherbimet e tjera nga fundjava... me duket nuk ka mundesi te regjistroje emisione si DVR, po akoma nuk dij ta perdor mire pajisjen.


Tung,
Iliri

----------


## REALIST

Pershendetje IZENKU.
Si po te shkon puna me shqiptv? Je i kenaqur apo... paksa i zhgenjyer kur e krahason websitin e tyre me kanalet ne tv nepermjet tyre?

Te kam thene edhe me heret, kam qene abonent i shqiptv por per shkak te problemeve te panumerta dhe per shkak te veshtiresise se madhe per te manovruar prej nje kanali ne tjetrin, u detyrova ta nderroj dhe ta marr tvalb.
 Tani me TVALB jam shume me i kenaqur, sherbimin e kan 100% me te mire se shqiptv.
 Shpresoj qe te na japesh ndonje informate me shume lidhur me funksionimin e shqiptv....
Pershendetje.

----------


## izenku

Realist,

Nuk kam patur shume kohe ta perdor, po zhgenjimi i pare eshte qe disa nga kanalet nuk punojne. Isha i kenaqur qe pajisja mund te lidhet me HDTV ne 1080i edhepse e kuptoj qe rezolucioni eshte goxha me i ulet. Nuk e dij pse lista e radiove eshte e kufizuar vetem me Radio Rinia (?!?). Une kam nje pajisje tjeter qe e perdor per te degjuar Radio Kosoven gjate dites, po prape mendoj qe dikush vetem duhet te shtoje listen e gjate te radiove shqiptare qe jane ne internet te konfigurimi i ShqipTV. Funksioni i regjistrimit nuk ekziston, mirepo pajisja ka USB port. Akoma nuk e kuptoj dot a mundem te lidh nje disk ekstern qe te regjistroj emisionet e mengjesit. Javen qe vjen do te lidh nje TiVo te vjeter qe nuk e perdor per te tentuar te regjistroj emisionet e mengjesit... po do te ishte me mire nese e vetem pajisja te kishte kete funksion.

A ke mundesi te regjistrosh emisionet me TVALB? A perdor versionin wireless me TVALB? Pajisja qe me derguan nga ShqipTV ka vetem ethernet, qe me kufizon ku mundem ta lidh neper shtepi. Besoj do te marr edhe TVALB qe ta provoj, po ata nuk e kane ArtTV... shpresoj ndonjeri te shtoje TV Gurra te Kercoves, se normalisht do te preferoja TV lokale te qytetit tim.


Tung,
Iliri

----------


## REALIST

IZENKU, me TVALB mundesh me perdor edhe WIRELESS keshtu qe po nuk pate deshire, nuk ke nevoje ta perdoresh kabllon por e lidh WIRELESS. Sa i perket  regjistrimit te kanaleve, nuk e dij a mundesh apo jo, por aty jane disa opcione per RECORDING dhe dicka tjera por te them te drejten nuk e dij se nuk me jane nevojitur. Per me shume informata mund ti pyesesh ata ne www.tvalb.com numri i tyre eshte 718-213-4282.
Ne TVALB jane dikund rreth 5 apo 6 radio si psh. Radio Kosova, Radio Dashuria, Melosi etj etj.. por une nuk i degjoj radiot shume pasi qe nuk jam pelqyes i radiove por i Televizionit.
 Kanalet televizive ne TVALB jane SHUME SHUME me te pastra sesa ne shqiptv, dallimi i kualitetit te kanaleve ne shqiptv dhe tvalb eshte sikur NATA ME DITEN. Ne tvalb Kanalet me high definition jane SHUME ME PASTER.
 Ti pasi qenke nga Maqedonia ku e ke TVART nga Struga ne shqiptv por... sic e ke pare, TVART nuk ka pothuaj asgje nga Struga por ka muzike te marrur nga RTK,BBF, etj etj.. Kurse ne TVALB eshte  TV ERA i shkupit i cili ka me shume emisione dhe lajme per shqiptart e Maqedonise... Me nje fjale TV ERA eshte kanal shume me i pasur me emisione.
 Ne pergjithesi, punimi dhe kualiteti i kanaleve ne TVALB eshte 100 % me i mire sesa ne shqiptv. 
SHQIPTV te genjejne aq shume sa qe nuk mundesh me e marr me mend. Te premtojne se jo sot jo neser jo pasneser por kurr nuk i rregullojne problemet qe i kane. 
 Kam qene nje vit abonent i tyre dhe ma kan hanger shpirtin me rrena e premtime te rreshme. 
 Tash jam abonent i tvalb dhe jam shume i kenaqur. Edhe kanalet edhe kualitetin edhe sherbimin e kane shume me te mire.
 A po te koqiten kanalet vazhdimisht? A po te duhet me u ngrit cdo 10-15 minuta me e shkym dhe me e ndez  boxin ( receiverin) ? A ta kane dergu CELRUN apo SUNNIWELL?

----------


## izenku

Realist,
Kam patur nje mal me probleme me pajisjen/boxin dhe me rrjetin ne shtepi. Mezi arrita te gjej burimin e problemeve, mirepo nuk mendoj ta mbaj kete sherbim. Nuk jane vetem telashet teknike, po nga vete fakti se nuk po gjej cka te shikoj me gjithe familjen qe te mundemi te diskutojme/edukojme femijet per trashegimine shqiptare. Ja do leshosh ndonje nga kanalet me muzike, shumica jane hip-hop.al dhe asnje lidhje me shqipen. Femijet me pyesin cfare po thone, e as une nuk i kuptoj fjalet. E ato pak fjale qe po i kuptoj - me mire te mos i perkthej. Po vete ana vizuale ua ben me dije se cfare po kendohet... Ja thash do provojme humorin, qe ta krahasojme me emisione te ngjajshme qe femijet preferojne te shikojme bashke. Pasi e pelqejne 'Funniest Home Videos' te ABC, thash te provojme ato me kamerat e fshehte. Ato te gjitha ishin 'R-rated', nga nje banalitet ne tjetrin! E njejta edhe me Portokalline etj etj.

E pame ate Barbi te perkthyer disa here me vajzen, mirepo nuk besoj qe ja vlen te paguaj $35/muaj vetem per nje film te vizatuar te dubluar ne shqip. Ate qe shpresoja te incizoj emisionet e mengjesit per femije nuk e bej dot. TiVo nuk e kontrollon dot 'boxin', e nese e le ne nje kanal per nje kohe te gjate e kam te sigurte qe do te 'ngrije' ne mengjes kur duhet ta incizoje emisionin.

Mundet eshte akoma heret per IPTV dhe teknologjia akoma nuk eshte gati per konzumatorin shtepiak. Mirepo nuk ka teknologji qe mund te krijoje materiale te pershtatshme per familjen shqiptare kudo qe eshte ne bote. Nese ka emisione te tilla qe ju keni arritur te shtoni ne jeten familjare jashte vendit, ju lutem me thoni cili kanal ne cilen kohe qe te provoj. Kam pak shpresa qe do te gjej dicka te pershtatshme, e mundet do te duhet te krijoj nje librari ne nje server ne shtepi me keto filmat e dubluar... po kjo do te jete nje teme tjeter ne kete forum.


Tung,
Iliri

----------


## REALIST

IZENKU, sic te kam thane edhe me heret, une kam qene abonent i shqiptv per gati nje vit ( prej dhjetorit 2006 e deri nentor 2007, pra plot nje vit) dhe qysh prej fillimit ata kane patur premtime te shumta por kurr nuk i kane realizuar, ne fakt sherbimet e tyre kane shkuar duke u rritur derisa puna e shqiptv ka shkuar duke u zvogeluar. Nje vit me kane mbajtur me premtime te rrejshme.
Tash jam abonent i tvalb dhe jam shume i kenaqur, kanalet punojne pa kurfar problemi, fotografia eshte shume me e paster  eshte plotesisht e kristalizuar si me televizion normal si me highdefinition.
Sa i perket programeve per femije, cdo te hene, te marte dhe te merkure nga ora 5:20 ne RTK ka disa emisione shume te mira per femije ku psh. dy grupe femijesh kane quiz ne mes veti ku pyetjet jane zakonisht rreth historise shqiptare, gjeografise shqiptare pastaj kane gara vallezimi mes veti etj... Gjithashtu emisione te shumta kane edhe rreth ores 11:0AM        
 Nese shkon ne www.rtklive.com dhe veje MOUSE permbi TV, aty mund ta shohesh programin javor te RTKs dhe shiko ku ka emisione per femije.
 Ose shko nga njeren prej ketyre adresave
http://www.rtklive.com/skema.php?day...ia=tvSatelitor
 ose
http://www.rtklive.com/skema.php?day...ia=tvSatelitor

Tani ne RTK ka filluar edhe filmi per te rritur dhe femije ZOGJET E LUFTES.

 Gjithashtu ne RTK luan edhe SESAME ST. ne gjuhen shqipe. 

Gjithashtu edhe vizionplus e ka nje QUIZ shume te mire te quajtur PERRALLE ME INDIAN, ku femijet ne dy grupe kane quize rreth historise, gjeografise, gjuhes, kenges dhe gjerave tjera shqiptare. Eshte cdo te shtune ne ora 4:15 pm. 
 TVALB i ka kanalet edhe me EASTERN LOCAL TIME, pra nese dicka luan ne ora 7 ne mbremje ne Evrope, edhe ketu do te luaje ne ora 7 ne mbremje, pra me 6 ore vonese per te ju pershtatur kohes sone ketu. Pra jane dy kanale per cdo kanal, njeri LIVE dhe tjetri me ore tone lokale.


 Por me e rendesishmja eshte qe ti ta marresh tvalb sepse aty mund ti shikosh pa probleme derisa ne shqiptv do te shkaterrohen nervat.
 Spo ta them kete per ndonje arsye por une vet kam qene abonent i shqiptv dhe asnjehere nuk ka punuar si duhet derisa me tvalb tani nuk kam problem.
 Por, per me shume informata shko ne www.tvalb.com gjithashtu thirri ata te tvalb dhe ata mund te japin ndonje numer te ndonje personi qe jeton aty rreth teje qe e ka tvalb dhe ti mund ti pyetesh ata persona se sa jane te kenaqur me tvalb. 
Shpresoj qe ta rregullosh kete pune por sinqerisht po te them mos shpenzo me shume kohe me shqiptv sepse ata vetem te mbajne me premtime te rrejshme.Une per nje vit u kam besuar premtimeve por ata kurre nuk i kane mbajtur premtimet. Mos u bej edhe ti viktime e premtimeve te tyre. 
 E kuptoj se kushton pak per ta nderruar kompanine, por me mire ta nderrosh tani dhe te jesh i kenaqur sesa ta nderrosh pas nje kohe e te shpenzosh para te kota me shqiptv.
 Me trego kur ta nderrosh nese e nderron dhe se a je i kenaqur me tvalb. 
 Vetem ketu ku jam une njoh shume persona qe e kane nderruar sherbimin nga shqiptv ne tvalb dhe te gjithe jane te kenaqur me tvalb.
Pershendetje

----------


## gals

mos u lodhni kot fare . blini digitalb dhe mbaroni pune . ato kane tre kanale fantastike per femije vetem shqip . bang bang , junior tv , cudo tv . jane shume te mira .

----------


## REALIST

GALS, ne jetojme ne Amerike, ketu nuk ka digitalb.
 megjithate faleminderit per keshillen.
 Urime viti i ri.
 Pershendetje.

----------


## gals

me fal . nuk e dija .

----------


## REALIST

Pershendetje IZENKU.
 Ndonje gje te re nga ti? Je i kenaqur me sherbimin e shqiptv? apo e ke nderruar?

----------

